# UPDATE: Annoying movement while driving in a straight line



## AudiTTDave (Feb 15, 2019)

Hello Chaps,

My first post of many to come, as I'm a new Audi TT owner.

The problem I'm experiencing is while driving on a straight road, I'm being rocked slightly left to right in the seat. Its a strange motion, that stays with me after I get out of the car. Its making me feel a bit ill!
On corners its not there, just straight roads and motorway roads.

I've done a bit of searching but can't find anything, so wondered if it was a 'normal' characteristic of the TT ?
Or does anyone have any ideas on correcting it?
I really like the car and plan to keep it for many years, but I can't put up with this problem!

It's a 2009 TT 3.2 quattro

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Dave, Is the steering wheel moving with the swaying motion?
Are tyre pressures correct? Shockers leaking?
Hoggy.


----------



## Outnumbered (Mar 8, 2015)

Does it only happen when returning from the pub? :lol:


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Just to be sure, are you feeling this as a rolling motion along the roll (x) axis? If so, it makes sense you wouldn't feel it on a curve as centrifugal forces would keep it leaning to one side or the other. However when you come out of a turn and continue straight, does the car continue to roll left and right, left and right?

If so your suspension may be toast. Might be worth taking it in and having them check for leaks or a collapsed spring.


----------



## tomasfuk (Oct 27, 2018)

It reminds me times when I have had Audi A6 with longitudinal V6 engine. When I pushed the accelator (on neutral), I felt a strong swing around the x axis


----------



## AudiTTDave (Feb 15, 2019)

Hoggy, the steering wheel isn't moving.

Yes its along the X axis, but the car isn't noticeably moving, but it must be slightly, as I'm rocking from side to side in the drivers seat. When I get out of the car and no longer moving like that I feel a bit sick.

I haven't looked at anything yet as I have only had the car for 2 days. But I will check the tyre pressures and bounce each corner of the car.

Its funny it doesn't happen when returning from the pub, everything seems fine officer!

But thanks chaps for your replies.

Dave


----------



## Solarblaze_uk (Sep 30, 2018)

Outnumbered said:


> Does it only happen when returning from the pub? :lol:


hahaha

I would highly recommend a 4 Wheel Geometry Check, you'll pay way more than '2 wheel alignment' at Halfords but I can assure it is worth every penny. I had mine done for £120 and now it drives like an arrow in a straight line. This is probably something I'll have to do every 6 months however, as I let the girlfriend use the car once a week, and sometimes the dashcam doesn't get every curb she hits.


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

I once had a car that was 'jumping left and right' on motorway irregularities. When getting an alignment done we found out that the rear axle had toe out instead of toe in. As a result the rear tyres were in a constant battle with each other as to where the car would go next. Think of a fork lift truck that is steered by its rear wheel(s). A small angle has a large effect. Similar on a car.


----------



## AudiTTDave (Feb 15, 2019)

Thanks for the replies.

Going on that I have looked into getting a 4 wheel alignment done. There is a body shop by me who said they have the latest Hunter machine. He said it would cost £85 not sure if there's vat on top of that! I'll book it in and when done I'll update this post.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Solarblaze_uk (Sep 30, 2018)

Ask them before hand if that price includes rear wheel adjustment. There seems to be a lot of advertisement for 4 wheel alignment but only includes front wheel adjustments in stated prices. The rear is extra.


----------



## cancellara27 (Aug 17, 2018)

I had something similar, but more in the Y-direction. Checked tyre pressure and turns out the guy who put winter tyres on, overfilled the front right tyre. Bought an electronical tyre pressure meter, so won't have that happen again!


----------



## BeautifulMonster (Jun 7, 2017)

Check the tire tread as well. If the wear is different enough from tire to tire the car will have a tendency to "track"

When going over markers on the road (I.e. lane changes) do you feel the same sensation?


----------



## AudiTTDave (Feb 15, 2019)

Yes the sensation is like going over markers on the road. The car is moving around from left to right, even on a smooth road with new tarmac. It feels a bit like wind buffeting. The car is moving slightly enough to rock me from side to side, but the steering wheel doesn't move.
I will drive over road markers to see what happens. Around corners it handles really well. Or though it does wallow around a bit when hitting a small pot hole.

Dave


----------



## Solarblaze_uk (Sep 30, 2018)

The TT is not a Passat SE, going over road markers will give you some feedback that you will feel. A pot hole will feel like you have ripped a tyre, I would imagine this is a normal sensation.


----------



## Enky08 (Dec 7, 2018)

Same as above. This generation is known to have a busy ride. I know what you mean as even on a smooth straight road you still get a jiggle. This is normal as far as I know. I have changed wheels and tyres since getting mines and the sensation remains


----------



## Enky08 (Dec 7, 2018)

Same as above. This generation is known to have a busy ride. I know what you mean as even on a smooth straight road you still get a jiggle. This is normal as far as I know. I have changed wheels and tyres since getting mines and the sensation remains


----------



## John949 (Apr 12, 2017)

This doesn't sound right to me. You need to get underneath and check all the suspension components have no play and the shocks are working properly. (Cheapest way to check might be to take it for an MoT. In my experience MoT men are quite good at spotting suspension play). Does your car have the fancy electronically adjustable damping? I have no experience of this system but anything that complex and clever could go wrong.

If all seems well then try driving the car at different steady speeds (50, 60, 70 and so on) to see if the problem gets worse at certain speeds. Let us know what you find.

For the car to maintain an oscillation there must be a forcing vibration (something causing the car to move) AND the damping of that vibration must be low enough for the oscillation to sustain. The forcing vibration could be aerodynamic, imbalance in rotating parts or a characteristic of the road surface. Whatever the cause the car should be designed to dampen the motion to an acceptable level. It is quite common for some cars (and particularly lorry cabs) to 'nod' at high speed. I used to drive a lorry called a Ford Transcontinental that was notorious for this (very tall softly sprung cab). We used to give potential customers rides in it (it was a research vehicle) and many of them complained they felt sick afterwards because of the motion. I also own an air suspended Range Rover, this too makes some people nauseous.

I would strongly recommend you check that everything in the car suspension is working as designed first (the shocks would seem an obvious candidate for suspicion), but if all else fails then maybe a set of adjustable shocks might be the answer as you could stiffen them up until they damped the motion to an acceptable level.


----------



## tomasfuk (Oct 27, 2018)

Enky08 said:


> This generation is known to have a busy ride. I know what you mean as even on a smooth straight road you still get a jiggle. This is normal as far as I know.


I have never observed such problem with my TT. It must be some problem with wheels/tyres/geometry/suspension/dampers/plays there.


----------



## HAWKS (Mar 31, 2018)

I dont know how long you have owned it for now, but did you get any warranty when you bought it?
If it was a garage you bought it from, take it back and get them to sort it.
I had a set of chineese ditch finders on mine when i bought it. Driving it in damp conditions was scary until i changed the tyres which transformed the car.
If yours has mag ride, it will feel very firm...


----------



## AudiTTDave (Feb 15, 2019)

Thanks Chaps for your replies.

I will get underneath the car and check the suspension. I tried buncing each corner to check the shocks but the springs are quite stiff so couldn't get enough movement to check them. Its the standard suspension.

The car isn't rocking from side to side but more as Enky08 said a jiggle. It moves left and right, no rocking, but the movement rocks me. The steering wheel is straight, no movement and I don't have to correct anything. It does it at any speed, but it does vary with different road surfaces.

The car drives well around corners wet or dry.
I did buy recently from a trader, with premises and showroom. I have a warranty and have contacted them about the problem, they are slow to reply.


----------



## Solarblaze_uk (Sep 30, 2018)

Worn out suspension bushings can be alarming to see when they're worn, compared to a new one, this is actually next on my list, all front suspension bushings and engine/transmission mounts and whilst at it both drop links


----------



## AudiTTDave (Feb 15, 2019)

Do you know how many bushes there are that can be replaced? And do you know where are you getting them from?


----------



## Solarblaze_uk (Sep 30, 2018)

There are quite a few of them, I did see a diagram recently which came up in a post showing them all


----------



## Solarblaze_uk (Sep 30, 2018)

Diagram


----------



## AudiTTDave (Feb 15, 2019)

Thank you for that. Yes there are quite a few! But it shows clearly where they are and how many. Cheers


----------



## Solarblaze_uk (Sep 30, 2018)

I would imagine something like this could effect handling, mine is 12 years old so it's probably time I replaced the lot.


----------



## Enky08 (Dec 7, 2018)

tomasfuk said:


> Enky08 said:
> 
> 
> > This generation is known to have a busy ride. I know what you mean as even on a smooth straight road you still get a jiggle. This is normal as far as I know.
> ...


There is no problem it's just not designed as a comfortable ride. Especially the RS. I have new michellin Pilot Sport 4S's on brand new high quality wheels, have had them road force balanced and hunter alignment front and rear.

It's firm riding "sports car" with a short wheelbase, always going to pick up every undualtion or impurity in the road.


----------



## Enky08 (Dec 7, 2018)

Whether it's a trader or not. Buyer beware applies. A trader isn't going to pick up the bill for ever minor defect on a circa 10 year old car, they won't hear it. Part and parcel of ownership is taking care of these things. Not fun but learned this the hard way


----------



## Tomtom1 (Oct 20, 2018)

Hi I have a TTS with magride and mine is very firm but doesn't do what your describing, have you checkd one of your wheels isn't buckled, or have a bulging egg on your tyre, don't know if you would feel that through you steering wheel or not.

Cheers


----------



## AudiTTDave (Feb 15, 2019)

UPDATE

I took my car for a 4 wheel alignment check and it was only very slightly out. But it now drives spot on!!
Smooth and straight, its like driving a completely different car. I took it on a motorway and it just sat there like it was on rails!

This goes to show our cars must be very sensitive, as such a small change in suspension alignment can make such a big difference.

They reckoned driving over pots holes etc over time will puts things out and an alignment check should be done every 1 or 2 years.

But thanks for all the replies and I hope this helps other owners who have the same problem.

Dave


----------



## happychappy (Feb 9, 2015)

Was it a Hunter system they used?

Looking forward to getting mine done when it's back on the road, it's expensive but an amazing alingnment tool.

Hunter even do some kind of super dooper wheel balancing thing that meant to be good.

https://www.hunter.com/wheel-balancers

A friend owns a tyre shop and has a couple of the Hunter machines, they cost a fortune, but he swears by them and he's been in the trade for decades.


----------



## AudiTTDave (Feb 15, 2019)

Yes it was a Hunter machine, it cost £102 and took about 40 mins to do.

You get a printout of the car wheel layout with the before and after readings. I will try and add it to this post.


----------



## happychappy (Feb 9, 2015)

That's about right, always cheaper if the rear is not adjusted, but the beauty of the TT MK2 is it is fully independent and adjustable.


----------

